# I bought the last CSW



## PickyRemi (Oct 20, 2012)

It's no more! I bought the last one but I don't have a hedgehog yet, lol! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Considering the number of skids of buckets that Larry has in stock for wheels, I think you are mistaken. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Considering the number of skids of buckets that Larry has in stock for wheels, I think you are mistaken. :lol:


You got that right!  :lol: 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... =1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... =1&theater



PickyRemi said:


> It's no more! I bought the last one but I don't have a hedgehog yet, lol! :lol:


Did you buy off Ebay? May have been the last one I had listed there, thanks for letting me know so I can list a few more and Thanks for your order i'll ship it monday! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I just had a heart attack!! Thought "Oh no, just my luck. Larry's not making these anymore!!!"
I'm planning on getting one for Percy's play pen and also as a back up because he loves it so much. 
Thank god it was a mistake! LOL


----------

